# Phlogius Comparison



## Dooley_001 (Apr 4, 2010)

This is a comparison between two members of the Phlogius Genus, Phlogius sp Strenuus and Phlogius Crassipes Kuttabul locale variant. In one pic the stren (180mm) is compared to the moult of the crass (170mm) and then compared with the actual spider (???)
This shows the differences between the species including the longer legs of the stren compared to it's body length.
Obviously the crass wasn't happy.
This is the second largest locale variant second to the Rockhampton with both species (Crass and Strenuus) able to exceed 200mm


----------



## Ammo87 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Aussies*

Thanks for sharing I have 12 crasspies and 5 sarnia local and 15 goliaths, we need more species here in the states from austrailia, keep the post coming, there are alot of people here that enjoy the knowledge share.  Thanks Bryon Thornton


----------



## Dooley_001 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeh Sarina's got nice post moults, are the goliaths adults, I have kept a 120mm girl but sold her, they get much bigger than this crass is tho
I also got: Selenotholus sp Kotzmans Birdspider
Selenotypus sp Gemfields
Selenotypus Plumipes (northern form)
Selenotypus Plumipes (southern form)
Selenotypus sp Plumebo
Selenotypus sp Nebo
Selenotypus sp 3
Rattlesnake Tarantula


----------



## Ammo87 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Aussies*

Yes all my aussies are slings to juv and I also have Nebo, interested in all pics you put on post.  Thanks Bryon Thornton


----------

